# Wall rack/shelf. What can I get for it?



## Core2 (Jan 2, 2014)

What would you sell this for? I still have to complete it. a coat of red paint and some sanding and it is done. My wife does not like it and dosent want it in the house. This will be the first project I have sold. I don't know how long it took me. We moved during the build so it has been on the back burner for more than a year.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Check Etsy for comparable pieces and make your decision. HTH


----------



## Core2 (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow. Some people are proud of their stuff. I guess I am going to ask 125.


----------



## Core2 (Jan 2, 2014)

My mother in law seen it setting in my shop. She really liked it so I just gave it to her.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

That's got to be worth a BUNCH of points with LOYL.  You ought to be able to parlay that into a new tool.


----------

